
CHICKEN Scheme - pplonski86
https://www.call-cc.org/
======
dang
This well-known implementation has been discussed many times on HN, including
a major recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18402567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18402567).

Before posting something like this, it would be good to check that there
haven't been major recent discussions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Chicken%20Scheme&sort=byDate&d...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Chicken%20Scheme&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).
The cutoff point for dupes on HN is about a year, as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
explains.

